# Braxton needs your votes!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I entered Braxton's picture in a photo contest on facebook, and he needs your votes!!Please go here and "like" his photo. 
Our rescue of choice is Rocky Mountain Great Dane Rescue, by the way. 
And this, of course, is the entered photo. 
Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Done! I love that picture


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Done, and commented. =D


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Done.......Good Luck!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Voted...OF COURSE!!:biggrin:

and I shared it on both accounts!!:thumb:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Voted!  Good luck!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Done, I LOVE that picture.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

TOO cute! Liked! :biggrin:


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

liked it! :biggrin: goodluck!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Done! That photo is absolutely amazing! <LOL>


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Liked! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

done. this is my dog. linsey's just keeping him for me.

she takes real good care of him, too.....


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Shoot I dont have a facebook account, but if I did everyone who needed votes really I owuld vote for you guys SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish they had this stuff without that facebook oh well sorry guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am not on Facebook either, but if I was Braxton would have my vote!


----------

